# Anyone familiar with No BS Trading?



## hooikk (1 January 2011)

Anybody familiar with John Grady of http://www.nobsdaytrading.com. That site sells an e-book + video for about US$40. It doesn't appear too pricey for a book, and his material is interesting enough (based on an article from Active Trader - http://www.activetradermag.com/assets/news/story_excerpts/jan09/grady0109.pdf)

I'm looking for more material on scalping and reading DOM and came across this site from the camron system website.

Are any ASFer's familiar with this? I can't seem to google much info apart from the Active Trader article, and a few other articles that he wrote.


----------



## WaveSurfer (17 January 2011)

Nope, sorry mate. Looks like BS if you ask me.

Tape Reading and Market Tactics by Humphrey B. Neil will give you something to chew on for your entire trading career. Master the Markets by Tom Williams is another top read (there's a link somewhere on here to the PDF). Day Trader's Bible by Wyckoff is another one I enjoyed (had to read it twice though - yeah I'm a block head).

I've read a lot of crap over the years, believe me. The principals in these three books and loads of screen time are all you need.

Good luck hooikk


----------



## WaveSurfer (17 January 2011)

Here's the thread by tech with the Williams book (it's free).

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13804


----------



## CanOz (25 May 2012)

hooikk said:


> Anybody familiar with John Grady of http://www.nobsdaytrading.com. That site sells an e-book + video for about US$40. It doesn't appear too pricey for a book, and his material is interesting enough (based on an article from Active Trader - http://www.activetradermag.com/assets/news/story_excerpts/jan09/grady0109.pdf)
> 
> I'm looking for more material on scalping and reading DOM and came across this site from the camron system website.
> 
> Are any ASFer's familiar with this? I can't seem to google much info apart from the Active Trader article, and a few other articles that he wrote.




LOL, amazing how this was dismissed so easily...

John Grady is a proponent of the depth and sales.

TH, joules, I think you would appreciate this article.

CanOz


----------



## Joules MM1 (25 May 2012)

got the book.......well versed chap.....mainly the 30 year these days i think.....webinars are worth the effort


----------



## Joules MM1 (25 May 2012)

CanOz said:


> LOL, amazing how this was dismissed so easily...
> 
> John Grady is a proponent of the depth and sales.
> 
> ...





if anyone is interested in trading US stocks, a cupla chaps to tracks down; Naz and (Richard Joyson) Mr Charts ......both residents at trade2win......both using time an sales and pink sheets i think.......


----------

